# Yay, New Jumps!



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got a pretty sweet double built today.
Check it out, yo!
Built it into a hillside to help save dirt. It's about 5 feet tall.








Looks kinda small in this pic...








Here's the landing. It's about a 8 foot gap.








Few more doubles will be after it and the last jump will be a hip.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## garrett1478 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks guys.
i know it's not as sweet and nice as all the other ones on here, but i worked on it all by my lonesome... lol. probably tomorrow i can get another decent sized one done.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahh I am in the same conundrum (of lacking people to help out) but at least you had the initiative to build. I have yet to build but I have some ideas I just need to follow through with them ... Happy Trails and Happy Building!


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

prity nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

got some more work done today.
heres the corner leading up to it








heres right after the berm








here you can see the first double and the take of for the next if you look hard








heres the landing to the first double and the 2nd takeoff towards the bottom








same with this one.








I also video taped almost all of my digging today and am going to speed it up really fast to make a pretty cool video.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

How long has this taken you so far?? Looks good


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Worked on it again today and got the 2nd double finished.
PICS!
















and the whole new section:


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Worked on this spot some more today. Built new landing and take off. My building skills are getting better! There isn't any filly in these.








and heres the landing. The actual first jump needs to get repaired but, I'll do that later... ha.








3 more weeks 'til I can hit them!
Here's a video of my friend hitting them.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow man looks like some great work!


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Just curious............in the last pic (post #11), the ladder bridge/roll-in thingy looks like it is straight on into the line. One of the earlier photos (pic 4 and 5 of post #8) looks like it is off to one side. Are you using that as a roll-in or are you coming at the jumps from around that corner? (First pic post #8)

Are you planning to cut some drainage canals into those pits between the lip and landing? Looks like your spot has some slope to it......would be easy and help to dry out faster after a rain. Just sayin'.......

Good job. Keep at it.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

The roll-in was built for the jumps in post #11.
For the jumps in posts 8 and 10, we take the corner up to them because trying to turn after the roll in just doesn't work.
And yes, we will dig a drainage system for these new jumps, too. If you look in the last pic of post #10, you can see the drainage canal we made for those 2 jumps. It goes from in between the two doubles and the water drains into the middle of the first jump. I'm actually surprised how well it works.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

I worked on it for about an hour or so today.
Fixed the first jump, and cleared a lot of branches.
Working on path to roll in from the end of the jumps...
Pics...
Here's from on the roll-in:









It's really starting to turn into a decent spot!









And here's the trail I'm working on... It's in between both sections...


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Let's update this.
Worked on them yesterday and today for a bit.
Here's some pics.

*Just got the landing built for the 2nd double.*









*Here's after the landing. It's going to go way down, and then there will be a nice step up for learning tricks on.*









*I smoothed this out today. It was pretty rough and bumpy.*









*A couple shots of the general area...*


















*And why not...*


----------



## mista-jones (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work bro! Bet you are stoked with how much you have done so far. Real nice spot and great jumps you have going there. Keep up the good work!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, for sure! Spent basically my whole summer on this spot.
Can't wait to actually ride them!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

not too bad at all
should get a pair of small block 8s on your bike, they would be perfect there!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> not too bad at all
> should get a pair of small block 8s on your bike, they would be perfect there!


Thanks man. I was thinking about getting the DMR Moto RT's.
I want to get a good tire for dirt and street, though. We are building a big skatepark next spring, and I'll be there a lot, too. Before that though, I still got to get a new stem. ha.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

wow your building skills have improved so much! Congrats and keep it up


----------



## emeriska (Aug 19, 2008)

GOD damn!

These jumps are pretty nice!
I would like to get something like that near to my house
Good Job and continu showing us your pics dude!

PS. your bike is really nice too:thumbsup:


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

emeriska said:


> GOD damn!
> 
> These jumps are pretty nice!
> I would like to get something like that near to my house
> ...


Thanks bro!
you can have something like this near your house. Just find a patch of woods, clear it out, and start digging. That's what I did.

It's slow but steady, and now look what I have to ride!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Let's update this.
Worked on them yesterday and today for a bit.
Here's some pics.

*Just got the landing built for the 2nd double.*









*Here's after the landing. It's going to go way down, and then there will be a nice step up for learning tricks on.*









*I smoothed this out today. It was pretty rough and bumpy.*









*A couple shots of the general area...*


















*And why not...*









what is this thing?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

FINISHED!

Here's the landing of the step up/trick jump:









Step up









This is the landing before the step up (eye level - I'm 6')









2nd double gap...



























And I got a video of me hitting them today and it's uploading to Vimeo so I'll post it when it's finished.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

do you have pics of the valey of each double? they might be too flat and thats why ur having trouble getting a good take off


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah bro you're jumps are sick!


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

very good looking jumps.


----------



## twisty32 (Sep 12, 2008)

wow nice bike. what is it?


----------

